# GHRP-6 - increased strength



## nostalgia (Mar 8, 2012)

So, after almost 3 weeks on GHRP-6, all my lifts went up. When I first bought GHRP-6 I thought it was just another non-working supplement since I tried alot of supps in the past to get rid of my strength stalls and none of them really helped me much.

Since I'm taking GHRP-6 daily, I increased my military press (where I was stuck for ages) from 1x80 kg to 3x82,5 kg and my squat from 1x135 kg to 4x140 kg. I also made increases in all the other exercises. My bench went from 1x105 kg to 5x105 kg.

I'm now wondering if GHRP-6 directly affected my strength or if I made this gains because I'm eating more on it. I've read an article on the internet about it where it stated that GHRP-6 increases strength similar like some anabolic steroids do.

Has anyone else noticed the same effect? Would the effect on strength be better with GHRH added to it, or shall I rather spend money on more GHRP-6 instead of buying GHRH? At the moment I'm dosing my GHRP-6 at 100mcg 3x daily. I thought about going up to 4x daily.


----------



## tommygunnz (Feb 17, 2011)

it release GH and this inturn will lead to an increase in igf-1 which is one of the most anabolic hormones in the body. you will get a benifit out of adding mod grf (cjc1293 w/o dac) with helps extend the "bleed" of growth into the body if used 3xper day @80-100mcg with your ghrp-6 it is or can be the equivilent to 2-3iu of exegenious growth hormone and because it is is your own growth hormone you are less likely to have side effect like cps water retention etc


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

i get really bad water retention from it, but lots of fullness....more than gh, and good strength gains, on 3 x 100mcg i put on nearly 9lbs of water in 2 weeks, good for bulking, not ideal if cutting.

But then again ive heard ppl hold no water at all....horses for courses......


----------



## Kalliste73 (Nov 15, 2012)

i like it.


----------

